# Angler bei Eggenstein ertrunken



## Thomas9904 (26. August 2016)

*Angler bei Eggenstein ertrunken​*http://www.ka-news.de/region/karlsr...inden-Angler-leblos-im-Wasser;art6066,1940159

Wie KA-News meldet, konnte ein 36-jähriger Angler, der einen festsitzenden Haken im Wasser wieder lösen wollte, und er dazu abtauchte, nur noch tot geborgen werden.

Das spielte sich ab bei Eggenstein-Leopoldshafen, der Angler war mit seinem Vater beim Angeln am Entlastungskanal in der Hafenstraße. 

Ein Rettungstaucher der DLRG fand den Mann kurz nach 18.10 Uhr und zog ihn ans Ufer. 
Die Notärzte konnten den Angler nicht retten.

Hinweise auf ein Fremdverschulden ergaben sich laut Kripo nicht.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## RoteRakete (26. August 2016)

*AW: Angler bei Eggenstein ertrunken*

Da stellt sich die Frage ob es nicht einfacher gewesen wäre die Schnur zu kappen und auf den Haken zu sch...en. Also ich würde wegen eines Hakens nicht ins Wasser steigen!


----------



## Welpi (26. August 2016)

*AW: Angler bei Eggenstein ertrunken*

Das ist wirklich bitter.....



RoteRakete schrieb:


> Da stellt sich die Frage ob es nicht einfacher gewesen wäre die Schnur zu kappen und auf den Haken zu sch...en. Also ich würde wegen eines Hakens nicht ins Wasser steigen!



Wir sind ja nicht dabeigewesen...vielleicht wars ja nicht nur ein Haken. Wenn ich zum Beispiel einen "vergoldeten" Illex oder einen teuren Castaic gleich beim ersten Wurf versenke, würde ich im Sommer ziemlich sicher auch versuchen ihn zu holen (wenn er einigermassen erreichbar scheint)...könnte ich also schon verstehen.


----------



## Micha383 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Angler bei Eggenstein ertrunken*

Am haken gespart und mit dem Leben bezahlt


----------



## RoteRakete (26. August 2016)

*AW: Angler bei Eggenstein ertrunken*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte das Leben des Anglers an 1.Stelle stehen und danach die Ausrüstung/das Material.Aber Welpi hat recht, wir waren nicht dabei.Es kann auch andere Gründe für den Unfall geben.


----------



## Meefo 46 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Angler bei Eggenstein ertrunken*

Moin 

Seine Angehörigen tun mir Leid.

Herzliches Beileid....... RIP.


----------



## tomsen83 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Angler bei Eggenstein ertrunken*

Jetzt mal ehrlich. Da denkt man sich doch nix dabei: der teure wobbler hängt 1,5m unter der Oberfläche. Also runtergetaucht und blöde wie es läuft haust dir nen Drilling in die Hand und kommst nicht mehr hoch. 

Mein Beileid den Angehörigen!


----------



## Mot (26. August 2016)

*AW: Angler bei Eggenstein ertrunken*



RoteRakete schrieb:


> Da stellt sich die Frage ob es nicht einfacher gewesen wäre die Schnur zu kappen und auf den Haken zu sch...en. Also ich würde wegen eines Hakens nicht ins Wasser steigen!



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliesen! Welcher Köder ist es wert zu sterben ? Aber wir waren nicht dabei. Mein Beileid seiner Familie.


----------



## Stoney0066 (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angler bei Eggenstein ertrunken*

Auch mein Beileid an die Angehörigen!

Ich kenne den Kanal gut, an dem das passiert ist. Der ist einfach nur gerade, hat so gut wie keine Strömung, ausser im Rhein fährt mal ein Schiff vorbei und so gut wie keine Struktur. Ich würde da auch sofort reinsteigen um einen teureren Köder zu retten!

Ich komme zwar aus Eggenstein, habe aber auch keine weiteren Infos was da passiert ist...


----------



## Stulle (29. August 2016)

*AW: Angler bei Eggenstein ertrunken*

Mein Beileid an die Hinterbliebenen. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen hinter Ködern her zu tauche an der Ostsee werde ich deswegen auch regelmäßig nass. Dabei dann am temperatur Schock, unbekantem Herzfehler, oder erstem epileptischen Anfall usw. zu sterben ist so unvorhersehbar wie tragisch.


----------

